

Show HN: CloudBoost.io: Search, Store, Sync Data with One Simple SDK - nawazdhandala
https://www.cloudboost.io

======
nawazdhandala
Founder here :

Value Props :

#1 - We have one API, that automatically detects how you query your data, and
how you store and depending on it, We store your data into Redis, mongo,
elastic search , orient db, etc.

#2 - You don't have to learn any of these, all you have to do is play around
with a simple SDK.

#3 - You don't want to manage your data in multiple db's which most of the big
guys do. As an indie developer you have the power of what big guys have. For
ex : Stackoverflow uses Redis + ElasticSearch + SQL. We don't expect an indie
to learn all of these.

#4 - Query time is theoretically fast, because we leverage multiple db's at
once.

